# Newly Planted Tank



## babypiggy (May 2, 2010)

Hey guys,
As you rememeber i ordered a wack load of plants

well the tank is some what planted now

TANK SPECS
tank: 72 oceanic bow front
light: coralife 4x64W compact flourecent - on for 10 hrs
CO2: 5lb pressurized
substrate: eco complete & flourite
filter: Rena XP2 (i know i need a better filter
fish: 5 small angels, 30 neons, 2 bronze cory, 2 pepper cory, 1 albino cory
driftwood: 3 large mopani, 9 large malaysian
Ferts: EI

I'm still plan on adding a tiny bit of plants and clean it up a lil.. for me it still looks a messy


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow that looks great.
Job well done
Mike


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks Great!! Lovin' the driftwood in there


----------



## babypiggy (May 2, 2010)

i'm not sure if there is a trick to taking pics..
all the pics i've attempted to take
always have reflection or something

is there a trick to it.. cuz some of the pics i see of tanks; the pics are very nice.

:S
*confused*


----------



## Jonnymoss (Dec 18, 2010)

pic tips. no flash, low ISO 100-400, tripod, house lights off, try that and great mound o wood. will look great filled in!!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow! That looks great! Will look forward seeing updated pics in the future.
Thanx for sharing


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Love that piece of wood. Is that one big piece or lots of small ones?.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

looks awesome 
if you wanna get rid of reflections take the pictures at night (or with blinds closed) with all the lights off in the room and no flash


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow! That tank looks like it's been set up for two years already! How long did it take you to plant it?


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

looks great. what you got for algae eaters?

i shipped over 12 baby SAE from charles and they are the coolest and best algae eating crew i have had in years. and for 20$/12... the cheapest. your going to want some with your high light!

also.. picture taking tip. 

as with what the guy said above, take pictures on an slight angle facing downwards. it helps with glare, and removes the surface light, causing a "deeper" picture. taking pictures at night with house lights off is the best way too.


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

One more tip for taking good photos of aquariums is to unplug your filter so that there is no water flow. Moving plants make bad pictures.


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

and clean your glass inside and out.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks fantastic for a brand new set up.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good, I want some plants!!


----------



## babypiggy (May 2, 2010)

lol
mmmmmmm 4 hrs each day after work (after workign with fish and reptiles all day) and it took about 3 days
lol



Sandy Landau said:


> Wow! That tank looks like it's been set up for two years already! How long did it take you to plant it?


----------



## babypiggy (May 2, 2010)

i was thinking of oto cats..
liek an army of them (maybe 20 or so)


Nanokid said:


> looks great. what you got for algae eaters?
> 
> i shipped over 12 baby SAE from charles and they are the coolest and best algae eating crew i have had in years. and for 20$/12... the cheapest. your going to want some with your high light!
> 
> ...


----------



## babypiggy (May 2, 2010)

hmm i think some of the ferns i planted on the wood is getitng too much light... and it is like mayvbr 1/2" from the sirface of the water..
plant not doing well


i'll try for better pics..
i must admit the glass is pretty dirty when we took it
haha


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nicely done , i would agree with the rest of the comments posted already and say that driftwood looks great.Once everything fills in, you should have a forrest of green everywhere.Otos would do the job, and then some.They should be way more active in larger groups as well.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Java fern or any type of fern like plant (bolbitis sp.) is a nitrate water column nutrient hog. 

If you are referring to Bolibtis heteroclita, they are more of an emersed plant and can be very difficult to keep submersed.


----------

